# Downclocked 5570???



## HiScoreKing (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently bought a computer from ibuypower, which came with a Powercolor 5570.
i tried to overclock it today using both AMD Overdrive, and saw that the default clocks were at core clock: 650Mhz (normal speed), but my memory clock was at 667Mhz (this is way underclocked, this is supposed to be 900Mhz). I tried to overclock the memory clock to 900Mhz with the default core clock, and it was highly unstable. 
Please tell my why the clocks are so low, and the card is so unstable at the speeds that it was supposed to be at(900Mhz). I also never touched the card before until this day.

Any answers would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

For a ati video card you want to use catalyst control center. Also GPU clock and memory clock will go up and down with the load you have on it. I think(that the way mine does)
Good Luck and God Bless Johnny


----------



## HiScoreKing (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you have the same card?, also AMD Overdrive is in the catalyst control center and i already used it before.

Thank you


----------

